# CANON 1Dx - Action images - UEFA EURO 2012™



## Archangel72 (Jun 15, 2012)

This is link from Carl Recine's action Images blogs on shooting UEFA EURO 2012™ with the EOS-1D X

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/uefa_euro_2012_blog_1.do

Enjoy ! 

Archangel72


----------



## Zouk (Jun 15, 2012)

If what he says about 1DX tracking compared to the Mk IV... wow. Awesome.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

Zouk said:


> If what he says about 1DX tracking compared to the Mk IV... wow. Awesome.



Yeah I have never felt confident with the AF of the 1D MK IV. It is very jumpy and i tend to overshoot everything in AI servo just to make sure that i have something in perfect focus. I need a solid and dependable AF for sports and weddings. While the 5D3 is supposed to be good at tracking, it lacks the speed I want.


----------



## JR (Jun 15, 2012)

WOW! Thanks for posting! Love them...


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jun 15, 2012)

Great pics...thanks for the link!


----------



## BobSanderson (Jun 15, 2012)

I want one!!!!


----------



## sanj (Jun 15, 2012)

I know I am going to be pounced upon for saying this, but I cant help it:

I just do not understand what is so special about these photos!!!!!!!!!!
I have seen such pictures 20 years ago. 

[Not saying anything against 1dx or the photographer, but these photos are NOT great for ME.]


----------



## BobSanderson (Jun 15, 2012)

sanj said:


> I know I am going to be pounced upon for saying this, but I cant help it:
> 
> I just do not understand what is so special about these photos!!!!!!!!!!
> I have seen such pictures 20 years ago.
> ...



Then I guess you haven't need to upgrade in a two decades...


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

sanj said:


> I know I am going to be pounced upon for saying this, but I cant help it:
> 
> I just do not understand what is so special about these photos!!!!!!!!!!
> I have seen such pictures 20 years ago.
> ...



When you read you'll find that he got the shot of the goal when many others did not. In fact be claimed it was so fast that he got several frames and they were mostly tack sharp. The ability of the AF to stay locked on your subject and get closer to 12 fps is important. The 1D MK IV is claimed to be 10 fps but the AF is so jumpy that it feels more like 7-8 at most times unless your in single shot mode. 

Photogs are going to be limited as to what they can post with pre-production models but sure enough we should see lots of great samples when the production models start shipping.... Hopefully next week for Japan


----------



## caruser (Jun 15, 2012)

"The old EOS-1D Mark IIIs struggled with heat haze a little bit, but EOS-1D X had no problems at all."

How is that possible? New camera eliminates heat haze? Or is it just about the AF?


----------



## sanj (Jun 15, 2012)

caruser said:


> "The old EOS-1D Mark IIIs struggled with heat haze a little bit, but EOS-1D X had no problems at all."
> 
> How is that possible? New camera eliminates heat haze? Or is it just about the AF?



Its about being able to focus thru the haze... Similar situation to shooting thru dust or worse backlit dust... 

I had shot the attached photo with 5d2 with lots of dust flying and it struggled BIG time to get focus and I was using only the center focus..

http://greypartridgefilms.com/blog/wai-for-photographers/


----------



## sanj (Jun 15, 2012)

BobSanderson said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I know I am going to be pounced upon for saying this, but I cant help it:
> ...



I am a relatively new photographer, unlike a pro like you. I have been a motion picture cinematographer for 15 years and have done several major movies but not done much still photography. I bought a 5d2 three years ago now the 5d3 and have pre ordered the 1dx. 

I will upgrade to the best available so it helps me create better photos _easier_.

BUT the posted photos fail to show me any super technology. Again, I am NOT saying that 1dx will not have super focus etc... Or that the photographer is no good. Just that these photos fail to impress me. Photographers have managed to take such photos for decades... IMHO.


----------



## sanj (Jun 15, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I know I am going to be pounced upon for saying this, but I cant help it:
> ...



I see your point.


----------



## BobSanderson (Jun 15, 2012)

sanj said:


> BobSanderson said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



With all that equipment you own I guess I shouldn't even post...


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

sanj said:


> BobSanderson said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



Sounds like you have great gear but I wouldn't say that buying a more expensive camera would be hitting the easy button, in fact you are probably going to make it harder on yourself by buying a 1DX. You might want to look at the modes as you will notice that there is no fully automatic mode, rather the 1DX is stripped down to the bare essentials: Program (PE), Aperture Priority (AV), Shutter priority (TV) and Manual (M). The modes I use on my 1D MK IV are Manual (75%), AV (20%), and TV (5%) for when I want to get some motion blur with action photos. The feedback from a top notch action photographer is all the proof I need that the technology is advanced from the previous models. I'd like to get my hands on one but there is not a store around me that would carry one if they could even get it in stock. If the specs of the camera don't impress you then stick with the 5D3 which should be good enough as a main camera for any semi-pro and a second body for most professionals. The 1DX is marketed primarily for journalists, sports photographers, and wedding photographers. Lots of nature guys are waiting for f/8 AF but I would trade f/8 for better low-light AF any day!


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 15, 2012)

sanj said:


> MarkWebbPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



(working from memory here, so details may not be perfect. Apologies in advance if I misrepresent anyone's opinions.)

This reminds me of an interaction on the CR forums some months ago between a guy with an S95 and a (former) CR member named Macfly. The person had taken a very nice photo of, I believe, motocross, with his S95. Macfly, who is an extremely accomplished and experienced high-end pro, found it very difficult to believe such a nice photo had been taken with an S95. The S95 photographer clarified that not *all* of his photos came out that good and, in fact, most did not. He had found that if he carefully set up the shot and anticipated, that some percentage would come out OK. Of course, with a 1D-series you'll get a lot higher percentage

Certainly, photographers in the past got some great shots. The purpose of the 1DX is to increase the percentage of great shots and to encourage the photographer to try shots that wouldn't previously have been within reach.

I wish I could afford one.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

Orangutan said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > MarkWebbPhoto said:
> ...



Well said! Shooting a football player jumping in the air to catch a pass lasts only a second. Shooting with a 5D MK II gives you 4 photos and a super slow AF which gives you about a 10% chance of catching the shot, shooting with a 5D3 with a good AF and 6 fps should give you a 40% chance, the 1D MK IV has lots of speed but a jumpy AF so I would say around 60% chance and with the 1DX with amazing speed and blazing fast AF you should have at least 80% chance of getting the shot. I've attached an example of this from last year using the 300mm f/2.8 matched with a 1D MK IV. I believe I got about 3 frames in focus, two were useable and I cropped the other into a vertical to add variety. I had a good read on my target this time but I have missed other similar shots which required a quicker reaction time due to jumpy AF on the 1D4 or slow AF on the 5D2.

Here's the shot: http://markwebbphoto.com/p225432823/e3b84f559#h3b84f559


----------



## dsiegel5151 (Jun 15, 2012)

sanj said:


> I know I am going to be pounced upon for saying this, but I cant help it:
> 
> I just do not understand what is so special about these photos!!!!!!!!!!
> I have seen such pictures 20 years ago.
> ...



I assume you have never shot a fast-paced action sport? The trick is to turn a fast paced spur of the moment sequence into one emotional, perfectly composed, and perfectly exposed high impact still image that tells the entire story of the sequence. This is pretty tough to do with crappy auto focus and less than 4 frames per second. Can any camera produce more dynamic images? Of course...but not consistently in a fast-paced sports setting. This is why pro sports photographers and photojournalist use 1d series cameras and not Rebels.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 15, 2012)

I would probably not use the 1D X for weddings, personally, if I also owned a 5D Mark III. I don't know about anyone else, and sorry if I'm pushing too far here, but in my photos I will certainly notice the 22 vs 18mp. It matters, trust me. You can get good enough lenses and the ISO performance on that camera is superb. That's why I think the 1D Mark IV causes some problems for some people. I like the absolute most details in my photos because I print large and I crop for super detail. 22mp will benefit me here. I'm not at all suggesting that 36mp is necessary (D800) but I can notice 22mp vs 18mp vs 16mp. 

However, the 1DX vs. 1D Mk 4 for photojournalism and sports will be unmatched. You can be assured I will buy a 1DX after it's been out a few months, if I can get one, so I'm obviously all for the 1D X. Looking at a lot of my sports photos I was wishing the 1D4 had been higher mp, because in some cases I had to crop in too far, even with a 300mm lens that I could see the detail loss. I agree with Mark that the 1D4's auto focus tracking could be improved, and I believe the 1DX does just that. Let's see how it goes!!


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 15, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> Well said! Shooting a football player jumping in the air to catch a pass lasts only a second. Shooting with a 5D MK II gives you 4 photos and a super slow AF which gives you about a 10% chance of catching the shot, shooting with a 5D3 with a good AF and 6 fps should give you a 40% chance, the 1D MK IV has lots of speed but a jumpy AF so I would say around 60% chance and with the 1DX with amazing speed and blazing fast AF you should have at least 80% chance of getting the shot. I've attached an example of this from last year using the 300mm f/2.8 matched with a 1D MK IV. I believe I got about 3 frames in focus, two were useable and I cropped the other into a vertical to add variety. I had a good read on my target this time but I have missed other similar shots which required a quicker reaction time due to jumpy AF on the 1D4 or slow AF on the 5D2.
> 
> Here's the shot: http://markwebbphoto.com/p225432823/e3b84f559#h3b84f559



Wow Mark, I looked at all your photos, some seriously good work there. Since we're on a gear forum, and gear comments?


----------



## SambalOelek (Jun 16, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I am a relatively new photographer, unlike a pro like you. I have been a motion picture cinematographer for 15 years and have done several major movies but not done much still photography. I bought a 5d2 three years ago now the 5d3 and have pre ordered the 1dx.
> ...



I'll let sanj answer for himself, but I would think someone who's a seasoned cinematographer and long time 5D2/3 owner would not have to rely on the fully automatic modes to obtain properly exposed pictures 

Having said that, it does take a bit of adjustment going from a "enthusiast"-level camera to a 1-series. And afterwards, you don't want to go back


----------



## sanj (Jun 16, 2012)

No no no..   
By _easier_ I do not mean exposure modes etc..

I will get the X to make photography easier by faster fps and better focus...

Regards


----------



## kowalski (Jun 16, 2012)

I went from 5D to 1DS MarkIII, sold the 1DS to buy the 1D X and bought a 5D MarkIII after the 1D X got delayed, but once you worked with a 1D camera it is hard to go back, and even though the 5D MIII has amazing detail even at higher ISO's over any camera I owned before, I am enthusiastic holding the 1D X in my hands.


----------



## sanj (Jun 16, 2012)

Mark: Very nice photos on your site...!!


----------



## gmrza (Jun 16, 2012)

Orangutan said:


> (working from memory here, so details may not be perfect. Apologies in advance if I misrepresent anyone's opinions.)
> 
> This reminds me of an interaction on the CR forums some months ago between a guy with an S95 and a (former) CR member named Macfly. The person had taken a very nice photo of, I believe, motocross, with his S95. Macfly, who is an extremely accomplished and experienced high-end pro, found it very difficult to believe such a nice photo had been taken with an S95. The S95 photographer clarified that not *all* of his photos came out that good and, in fact, most did not. He had found that if he carefully set up the shot and anticipated, that some percentage would come out OK. Of course, with a 1D-series you'll get a lot higher percentage
> 
> ...



*grin*

Here you go:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1166.msg15940#msg15940


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 16, 2012)

gmrza said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > (working from memory here, so details may not be perfect. Apologies in advance if I misrepresent anyone's opinions.)
> ...



Interesting read... thanks for sharing.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 16, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> The 1D MK IV is claimed to be 10 fps but the AF is so jumpy that it feels more like 7-8 at most times unless your in single shot mode.



I've not spotted this problem before - how does it manifest itself?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 16, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> MarkWebbPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The 1D MK IV is claimed to be 10 fps but the AF is so jumpy that it feels more like 7-8 at most times unless your in single shot mode.
> ...



Nor have I. My IV's have operated flawlessly through tens of thousands of exposures. While I'm miffed by the endless delays in bringing the X to market, I'll get a pair of them to replace my 1Ds mkIII's because I'm sure they'll be a worthy successor with a much faster buffer and better focus tracking. Every little bit helps in the final product.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 17, 2012)

The better the camera the easier it gets

The easier it gets the further the boundries get


I suspect that the shown pictures could have been got with a 1D4, this type of photography involves a lot of luck. However if the 1DX makes this type of shot easier then the top people will go for the images that the 1D4 struggles with.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 17, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> ... this type of photography involves a lot of luck ...



Very true, although I am not sure many would admit to it! ;-) I am very much looking forward to real life reviews of the 1DX (production model) from people who do not have something to lose by upsetting Canon with a negative review or comment. I hope those reviews aren't too far away now...


----------

